# how to wire two motors in series and parallel



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mcmichaelev said:


> The two motors I'm working with are Netgain WarP 9 and Transwarp 9 with the same hellwig redtop brushes. I want to make sure I have full understanding of how to wire them in series and parallel. I will not be switching on the fly but want to confirm I have the correct wiring. I feel I will be using them in series most of the time.
> 
> Series:
> Jump A1 to S1 (motor1), A2 to B+ (motor1), Jump S2 (motor1) to A2 (motor2), Jump A1 to S1 (motor2), S2 to B- (motor2)
> ...


Sounds correct


----------

